# tattoos on Sunshine coast



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

has any body been tattooed at caloundra tatoo and body peircing ?? any photos please?


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 1, 2010)

you thinking of getting a slag-tag ?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

hahaha nah its my dads friends shop and just trying to get some photos


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

my tattoos are in design atm


----------



## naledge (Jan 1, 2010)

Reptile_Boy said:


> my tattoos are in design atm



too bad you're only sixteen hey?


----------



## Ninjaette (Jan 1, 2010)

Melbourne has the BEST tattoo artists IMO. Shame none of you are local


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

nah im aloud to get tattooed im just designing them ive got half of my design done,the whole tattoo covers half my body


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

Ninjaette said:


> Melbourne has the BEST tattoo artists IMO. Shame none of you are local


 

dreaming hahahaha melbourne has SOME good artist but there are better out there


----------



## naledge (Jan 1, 2010)

Reptile_Boy said:


> nah im aloud to get tattooed im just designing them ive got half of my design done,the whole tattoo covers half my body



not legally.


----------



## bitey (Jan 1, 2010)

heres some chicken scratch that was done on the sunshine coast a few weeks ago all drawn on (no stencil) bloody backyard tattooists :lol:


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

naledge said:


> not legally.


 
by law if you have parental conscent and are under 18 you are legaly aloud to get a tattoo.


my family owns a tattoo and peircing shop in liverpool i know the laws


----------



## Ninjaette (Jan 1, 2010)

There's more than one, I believe :lol:
I'm reasonably heavily tattooed, so I'm going by experience. I've not seen all that much in the well-known tattoo mags from guys interstate. They need to get themselves out there a bit more! Would love to see more talent nationally.



Reptile_Boy said:


> dreaming hahahaha melbourne has SOME good artist but there are better out there


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

bitey said:


> heres some chicken scratch that was done on the sunshine coast a few weeks ago all drawn on (no stencil) bloody backyard tattooists :lol:


 

looks good i am getting more a japenese traditional design


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

Ninjaette said:


> There's more than one, I believe :lol:


 

didnt say there was just one lol my family owns a shop but i am desiding who to do mine i have little mick on the gold coast who i have known my whole life angelo at coloundra who is my dads best mate my mum but i dont trust her cause she wil have revenge of all the years of torture my cousine but his my cousine i dont trust him with any sort of gun real or fake HAHAHA


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

Ninjaette said:


> There's more than one, I believe :lol:
> I'm reasonably heavily tattooed, so I'm going by experience. I've not seen all that much in the well-known tattoo mags from guys interstate. They need to get themselves out there a bit more! Would love to see more talent nationally.


 

many photos??


----------



## bitey (Jan 1, 2010)

Reptile_Boy said:


> looks good i am getting more a japenese traditional design


cheers


----------



## Ninjaette (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah maybe just go with someone different. I'd never let anyone in my family tattoo me if they were in the industry!!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

Ninjaette said:


> Yeah maybe just go with someone different. I'd never let anyone in my family tattoo me if they were in the industry!!


 


ayy thats why im not letting mum or cuz do it hahaha prefer no tattoo LOL


----------



## Ninjaette (Jan 1, 2010)

Perhaps you could post some piccies of art from artists who are local to you? As I said they could def do with more representation!



Reptile_Boy said:


> many photos??


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

lol let me check out my space/facebook lol


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

Gallery - Raven Tattoo & Body Piercing Studio :: Raven Tattoo & Body Piercing Studio


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

thats my fambams shops website


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

Simon D Strelein | MySpace
thats our tattooist simons myspace in his gallery is some of his work


----------



## Snakelove (Jan 1, 2010)

something like this? the chick that did it took 5 hours. it's more or less traditional jap. without the typical wind bars.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

Raven Tattoo (Raven Tattoo) | MySpace

thats our myspace


----------



## Ninjaette (Jan 1, 2010)

That's really nice 

Will it be coloured in? 

I've got ONE more sitting to go on my right sleeve... then I've got to get my calf finished LOL!!!



Snakelove said:


> something like this? the chick that did it took 5 hours. it's more or less traditional jap. without the typical wind bars.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> something like this? the chick that did it took 5 hours. it's more or less traditional jap. without the typical wind bars.


 
yeh but half my body haha


----------



## Ninjaette (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh nice work!

Thanks for posting that 



Reptile_Boy said:


> Raven Tattoo (Raven Tattoo) | MySpace
> 
> thats our myspace


----------



## Snakelove (Jan 1, 2010)

Ninjaette said:


> That's really nice
> 
> Will it be coloured in?
> 
> I've got ONE more sitting to go on my right sleeve... then I've got to get my calf finished LOL!!!


It's finished =P. I'm not really a fan of colours. I'm more into the classic black and grey. i've got a typical japanese half sleeve on my other arm with wind bars lotus, cherry blossom and peanise (if spelt correctly) flowers. japanese tats are my favourite and is the best looking i reckon.


----------



## Snakelove (Jan 1, 2010)

Reptile_Boy said:


> yeh but half my body haha


don't get ahead of yourself first i reckon. make sure you plan it out and 100% sure that you won't regret it. know so many people that regreted their tattoos. lol


----------



## Ninjaette (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh good work! You've got the same taste in tattoos as I do 

I have a japanese demonette on one arm, a chinese half woman, half dragon on the other, a chinese dragon on my leg, tigers in a traditional chinese landscape on my back, a chinese girl on my calf and a Tibetan chimera on my left foot!

I wish it were easier to post pics on this thing... I can't be bothered going through photo bucket and all that... 



Snakelove said:


> It's finished =P. I'm not really a fan of colours. I'm more into the classic black and grey. i've got a typical japanese half sleeve on my other arm with wind bars lotus, cherry blossom and peanise (if spelt correctly) flowers. japanese tats are my favourite and is the best looking i reckon.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

gotta love asian artwork LOL


----------



## Ninjaette (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh yeah, and I also have a japanese style snake around my left elbow. How could I forget that one LOL!!!!


----------



## Ninjaette (Jan 1, 2010)

You have to admit it does come up a treat as tattoos. My mate who does ALL my work now specialises in this style 



Reptile_Boy said:


> gotta love asian artwork LOL


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

im trying to decide whether to go grey shade or colour for my designs


----------



## Ninjaette (Jan 1, 2010)

A mixture of both is always nice 



Reptile_Boy said:


> im trying to decide whether to go grey shade or colour for my designs


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

yeh but im thinking colour cause its good vs evil sort of thing


----------



## Ninjaette (Jan 1, 2010)

If you look up Horiyoshi III's stuff, a lot of it is quite dark with only a smattering of colour and it's absolutely amazing. I love colour but on a lot of people it fades really quickly. I'm lucky because my skin holds colour like nobody's business LOL but I don't go out in the full sun as much as other people do.


----------



## Snakelove (Jan 2, 2010)

Ninjaette said:


> Oh good work! You've got the same taste in tattoos as I do
> 
> I have a japanese demonette on one arm, a chinese half woman, half dragon on the other, a chinese dragon on my leg, tigers in a traditional chinese landscape on my back, a chinese girl on my calf and a Tibetan chimera on my left foot!
> 
> I wish it were easier to post pics on this thing... I can't be bothered going through photo bucket and all that...


lol well you could always send me an email with photos attached to it =P. haha. would love to see your tats.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's a couple
I've got over a thousand tattoo flash designs and theres alotta asian and jap style designs in there.

If anyone wants em, send us a PM and i can send em your way
Cheers
Kev


----------



## Snakelove (Jan 2, 2010)

magick81 said:


> Here's a couple
> I've got over a thousand tattoo flash designs and theres alotta asian and jap style designs in there.
> 
> If anyone wants em, send us a PM and i can send em your way
> ...


got another snake design? cept the first one. =)


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jan 2, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> got another snake design? cept the first one. =)


I have seen heaps of snake designs in my collection. Unfortunately they are not organised in any way so you just have to go through em one at a time, lol
Here are the first 5 snake designs I came across


----------



## miss_aimee (Jan 2, 2010)

Ninjaette, where do you get tattooed? I agree,Melbourne has some AMAZING artists! Have you heard of Tattoo Magic, on Gertrude street(just off of Brunswick street)? That's where I get tattooed ^_^ they're fantastic


----------



## naledge (Jan 2, 2010)

Reptile_Boy said:


> by law if you have parental conscent and are under 18 you are legaly aloud to get a tattoo.
> 
> 
> my family owns a tattoo and peircing shop in liverpool i know the laws



Are you serious? I read on the website like half an hour ago that people under 18 can't get a tattoo.

this:
Tattoos, piercings and cigarettes

It's a QLD government site saying "It is against the law to tattoo a person under 18 years of age. It does not matter if your parent or guardian gives their consent."


----------



## Snakelove (Jan 2, 2010)

magick81 said:


> I have seen heaps of snake designs in my collection. Unfortunately they are not organised in any way so you just have to go through em one at a time, lol
> Here are the first 5 snake designs I came across


I got a phoenix on one half of my shoulder blade and wanting to finish my back with a big snake design. It's hard thinking about what to get and most ideas don't transfer to tattoos really well. lol. its rare seeing a good snake tattoo that isn't the typical cobra.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 2, 2010)

*Naledge* he's from NSW


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 2, 2010)

naledge said:


> Are you serious? I read on the website like half an hour ago that people under 18 can't get a tattoo.
> 
> this:
> Tattoos, piercings and cigarettes
> ...


 



thats why QLD sucks


----------



## bfg23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Does anyone actually have any Asian heritage?
Or do you just get japanese looking tattoos because they look cool?
Not having a dig, just curious.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Jan 2, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> Does anyone actually have any Asian heritage?
> Or do you just get japanese looking tattoos because they look cool?
> Not having a dig, just curious.


 
funny story.
my bosses are from hong kong right and speak cantonese and that
and they were talking to some people one day and my boss daphne noticed that this guy had an asian word on his arm in the symbol writing.,. kanji ? i dunno
anyway she asked him why he would get that tattooed on him.. and he said 'because im a warrior' and daphne said 'that tattoo doesnt read warrior'

the tattoo artist ha mixed up the length of two lines and the tattoo actually translated to 'DIRT'

hahahahaha


----------



## Weezer (Jan 2, 2010)

The appeal with Asian Tattoos is that:

a) The have significant spiritual meaning
b) They have amazing detail that lends itself well to tattoo art
c) It looks cool
d) Asian tattoo Art goes back hundreds, if not thousands of years- so it is a credible tattoo style
e) You don't have to be Japanese to go to Sushi Train.


Not all Asian tattoo art is designed by Mr Miyagi in a thatched hut overlooking Tokyo Bay- There are some amazing local and international artists who are not of Asian descent who produce critically acclaimed Asian Styled artwork.

And Reptile Boy- Queensland does not suck- in fact many of us Cockroaches moved up here for a better lifestyle and less pretentious upstart chest thumping.  And one of Australia's best tattoo artists lives here. You already dropped his name.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jan 2, 2010)

Reptile_Boy said:


> Gallery - Raven Tattoo & Body Piercing Studio :: Raven Tattoo & Body Piercing Studio


hehe i just relised i had a tatoo done at this place and they did a retouch job on one that was in a bad state after getting a infection in it after having been done in a shop in queen street Mall in QLD ! ,,,,, i will say the guy's there looked afert me well


----------



## tooninoz (Jan 3, 2010)

Reptile_Boy said:


> has any body been tattooed at caloundra tatoo and body peircing ?? any photos please?



No pics Reptile Boy, but I apprenticed under Angelo. For what it's worth?!


----------



## Weezer (Jan 4, 2010)

I ge my ink done at the studio in Queen St- and they are awesome artists and highly hygienic.

You can't blame a studio for your poor cleansing practices. 

Just sayin'....


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 5, 2010)

tooninoz said:


> No pics Reptile Boy, but I apprenticed under Angelo. For what it's worth?!


 

yeh? how long ago


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 5, 2010)

Weezer said:


> .  And one of Australia's best tattoo artists lives here. You already dropped his name.


 

Little mick? lol gotta love his work my dad and him are in the rebels back when he was in nsw my dad got heaps of work off him still looks good


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 5, 2010)

Weezer said:


> I ge my ink done at the studio in Queen St- and they are awesome artists and highly hygienic.
> 
> You can't blame a studio for your poor cleansing practices.
> 
> Just sayin'....


 
there is alot of things that can lead to a bad tattoo example scratching and sunbaking while the tattoo is still healing, drinking 24 hours before getting your ink lol


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 5, 2010)

IgotFrogs said:


> hehe i just relised i had a tatoo done at this place and they did a retouch job on one that was in a bad state after getting a infection in it after having been done in a shop in queen street Mall in QLD ! ,,,,, i will say the guy's there looked afert me well


 
who did the touch up can u remember names?


----------



## tooninoz (Jan 6, 2010)

Reptile_Boy said:


> yeh? how long ago



Started in either 1999 or 2000, stayed with him for a while, but my evil ex-wife mucked it all up and Angelo and I parted ways unfortunately. Shame too, as he's a good man.


----------

